# DO you correct lens vignetting when sot wide open??



## PureClassA (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's a fun question for everyone! Landscapes I assume most of us will correct in post for natural light falloff, however, most landscapes are shot stopped down and don't really require much if any at all. But with portraiture, I have found myself falling in love with the natural lens vignetting of such primes as the Sigma 35mm & 50mm ART wide open at 1.4 and the vastly under appreciated Canon 135mm 2.0 L. I'm curious to see how other folks handle natural light roll off on these and comparable prime given their own shooting situations!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

I rarely correct for it, since I end to crop a lot which pretty well removes it.


----------



## candc (Oct 30, 2014)

Generally if I am using a lens like the 50l which is meant to be shot wide open or close to it I turn off vignetting correction because I think it looks better with the vigmetting, in fact I think that lens produces better results without any corrections that's what makes it so special.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 30, 2014)

I do, nearly always.

Jim


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 30, 2014)

For the normal workflow, I use the corrections. There are some shots that I like better without it (when the background is bright relative to the subject), so I uncheck the box, but corrections is the default. For me, sports shots tend to be cropped asymmetrically, so the natural vignetting will look uneven/odd. In those cases, if I want to add vignetting back in, I use the post-crop option.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 30, 2014)

Almost never.


----------



## Zv (Oct 30, 2014)

I always correct then reapply vignetting as I see fit. Just gives you more control. It also shows you what you have to work with by doing the initial correction, helps with other adjustments like exposure, shadows etc, even color. Then once all my adjustments are done I apply vignetting to suit the image. Wide open or not.


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes. It is part of my standard workflow as I use a lens-preset that care of it. The lens-preset is automatically loaded upon opening the the photo.
However, there are photos in which I think - personal taste - the vignetting is adding something. Then I re-apply the vignetting through another preset.


----------



## keithcooper (Oct 30, 2014)

*Sometimes...*

Depends entirely on the image content, how it's cropped and what it's being used for.

It is a creative choice, not an automatic one for me.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 30, 2014)

I see your question as a serious one 

Under DPP i corrected it if necessary.
With DxO it is corrected as default.

I will deactivate DxOs default setting to correct vignetting ... because
most images look better with vignetting. It gives the sky a deeper blue,
focuses to the main subject by diminishing the visibility of the border
areas -
except if I need a technically perfect photo of some laboratory
setting or a photo showing a pattern (e.g. autumn leaves on the ground).
And sometimes I use a composition where the main subject is located near
the image borders or corners.


----------



## iron-t (Oct 30, 2014)

Most commonly I leave the natural vignetting alone. It's easy enough to toggle the correction on/off in case the vignetting is distracting or otherwise unwanted, but frequently it helps emphasize the subject in a subtle way. I've almost never corrected the vignetting on shots with the 70-200mm f/4L (not much vignetting anyway and subject is usually toward the center of the frame), rarely corrected it with shots from the 50mm f/1.4 (desired effect at ultra-wide apertures, not much vignetting at more common/mainstream settings like f/2.8-5.6), but frequently corrected it with shots from 24-105 f/4L (can be extreme even at f/5.6-8.0 at the wide end which I often use). When I borrowed an 85mm f/1.2L I loved the images straight out of the camera so much I wouldn't have dreamed of correcting them.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Sometimes...*



keithcooper said:


> Depends entirely on the image content, how it's cropped and what it's being used for.
> 
> It is a creative choice, not an automatic one for me.



I would agree.


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 30, 2014)

Usually not. I feel like vignetting adds to most portraits rather than detracts from them. In fact, I often add additional vignetting on top of the natural vignette. 
However, occasionally I will correct for it, especially if I crop and that crop makes the vignetting asymmetrical and obvious. 
For me, it's a "usually not but I'm not opposed to it if the image calls for it" situation.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 30, 2014)

Correction via LR lens profile, then I apply post-crop vignette if I see fit (usually very subtle in most portraits - they just seem more "right" with a slight vignette, can't really put my finger on why...).


----------



## Besisika (Oct 30, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I do, nearly always.
> 
> Jim


Same here, almost always.


----------

